# Living in Abu Dhabi. Should I expect a higher salary?



## countingsheep (Aug 29, 2013)

I've been living for a while in Abu Dhabi, with a salary around 11 200 AED. I travel a lot, so I save a lot, and I sometimes get lots of overtime.

I've been renting for 60 000 AED (yearly), transportation for 750 AED, and food for 1500 AED.

Assuming that my monthly income is 11 200 AED, is saving 3700 AED considered okay for a fresh graduate engineer in a reputable company (from a reputable university)?

One of the best offers out there in my field are 13 500 AED.

I worry sometimes it's a low salary. Anyway, I think I'm gonna start looking for a 13k/month multinational company soon.

And, is it common for people in the UAE to make less (at the beginning) than what they would have made back in their own countries?

Thanks


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

usually it may well be similar salaries but of course you can have the perks here of no tax etc so you end up with more.


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

It is rare for fresh graduates in western countries to be able to save any money, so I think you are doing well. Good luck if you can find a secure job that offers you an increase.


----------



## earthworm88 (Jun 14, 2013)

As a fresh graduate, I think you have done quite well for yourself. You definitely have a good head on your shoulders to save a nice sum monthly. 

However, the most important question is are you happy with your current employment? What's another 2-3k if you are going to be miserable in your new environment? I am not saying you shouldn't strive for better, but as a fresh grad, you have a long road ahead of you and plenty of opportunities to make more. Now is the time to gain more experience and network, and many more doors will open automatically, so enjoy if you like what you are doing now. For the time being, don't hop from job to job just to chase that $ sign (unless you are being head hunted). I personally would not hire anyone with long resumes filled with "yearly" employments.


----------

